# please help......waiting to start clomid.



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

I have incredibly irregular periods currentl nearly 80 days since my last af>  I last had   on 23rd dec and have purposely not had ut since as I am waiting for af to start so I can start clomid, well no sign of it and last did hpt this morning but BFN.  I have had sore boobs now for well over a week.  I am sitting here looking at my norethistone which I have been prescribed to give me a period.  Is it safe to start this now, is there anyway  would have survived more than three days??  I just want to get cracking with the clomid now, I have had it in the drawer since July!!!!
Also I have been prescribed 50mg clomid, I see most peopleseem to be on 100mg, should I speak to my consul??
Thanks strawbs xxxxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Strawbs

I started 50mg on 23/12 by specialist said it is normal to start low and have a blood test on day 21 which is next Wednesday so he can tell if it is the right dosage.  I would wait for another 3 days and do another hpt then start taking the norethistone as you may be testing at the wrong time.

Wishing you the best of luck. 

bintyxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi strawbs

I can understand the dilemma you're in - it must be hard to predict anything with such irregular cycles.
Sperm can survive for anything up to 5 days, but if your last period was 80 days ago I would have thought it was unlikely you would have ovulated (which is where the clomid comes in and will help sort this all out). But I'm no expert. as for the amount of clomid you've been prescribed - like binty says - they like to start you off low - as this may be all it takes to kick things off.

Personally I'd call your consultant and try to get to see him/her to sound them out - also, if anything, to put your mind at rest, as it must be all over the place with if's and what's right now (which in this ttc game isn't hard - believe me!!)

good luck and let us know how you get on

S
xx


----------



## martysgirl (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Strawbs

I know how you feel - I too had very irregular periods and when I started reading on this site, I wondered why I had only been given 50mg.  I have had 3 months of 50mg and waiting for my next app. on 18th with gyn.  lots of questions to ask her ! can't wait to up my dose and get cracking.
Best of luck to you
Martysgirl


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Strawbs
Don't worry about starting on 50mg, I think most of us probably did. They will move you up in doses if it doesn't work.
Might be worth hanging on 3 days and if still no AF with BFN start your Clomid.
good luck


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I agree with the other ladies...perhaps leave it another day or so & if still no AF then take the norethistone to trigger bleed & start the clomid.

Sperm can live for anything up to 3-5 days (some may even live up to 7 days although less likely).

As for starting on 50mg clomid...this is the most common dose to start on although some women start on 25mg...if you don't ovulate naturally & are taking the clomid to kick start your ovaries into producing follicles & subsequently release eggs, then fingers crossed the lower dose will work...if, after a few cycles, the lower dose of clomid doesn't work then your consultant may increase your dose to 75mg or 100mg...each consultant and/or GP has their own procedures.

Some women will have follicle tracking scans and/or progesterone blood tests. The scans are usually done from around cd10 onwards to see how many follicles are "growing" & the consultant will be able to give you an idication of when & if you're likely to ovulate...follicles grow around 1-2mm per day & need to be around a minimum of 18mm before they rupture to release an egg...the consultant should be able to see if any of the developing follicles are dominant (so ovulation likely). They will also be able to measure the thickness of the womb lining which needs to be around minimum of 8mm for good implantation.

As for progesterone blood tests...these are usually done on cd21 although this is only really good if you ovulated on cd14...progesterone peaks at 7dpo (days past ovulation) so if you ovulated later in cycle then ideally should have progesterone tested accordingly eg ovulated on cd18 then progesterone should be tested on cd25...
Also, progesterone needs to be 30 or above (some consultants say over 40) to confirm that ovulation occured & an egg released.

Not everyone has follicle tracking and/or progesterone blood tests though...it is very much dependent on the individual consultant and/or hospital as to whether you are monitored whilst on clomid...I had as many scans and blood tests as I wanted but we pay privately, I can only assume that if on NHS then limited funding for this type of monitoring.

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Thanks girls for your replies.  Still no AF I am waiting till Wed and start the norethistone.  I did HPT yesterday and BFN.  When I did get pg it was 21 days until I saw a BFP after we had BMS so I am definately not normal.  I have my fingers crossed that this is what is happening at the moment but I doubt it.  It will be 21days tomorrow.  I have had a positive LH surge on OPK for the past 2 days, this is also how I knew I was pg last time.  I know that they are unreliable with pcos but I can't help myself.  God I hope I am pg!!!
strawbs xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Fingers and toes crossed for you


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

How awful for you having your body playing all these tricks on you. You must be going   you poor thing.

I've just started on 50mg cos i only ovulate sporadically (did get pg in March, but ectopic). I'm hoping it will be enough, i have a scan booked for next wed (CD12) to see if ive ovulated. They only do one scan here, then thats it, they reckon if it works 1st month then other months will be the same??!

But, I hope you dont need it and you are pg!! Good Luck.          Jo x


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Thanks girls I did another HPT today and BFN so have started the norethistone today, still sore boobs but obviously for no reason.  I have just read some success stories on clomid so fingers crossed for us all.  No doubt I will be posting again soon when I start the old loopy pills!!!!  
strawbs xxxxx
p.s. jo I too will only be scanned on the 1st month too, no blood tests just off you pop and get cracking!


----------

